# 14 hp kohler



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

i don't have the model but the i know the engine is about 25 yrs old.horizontal shaft.Even after the engine has reached operating if i shut down the engine and try to restart it, it still requires the the choke to be almost closed or it won't start what would be the cause. also the carb was rebuilt and the fuel pump diagram was replaced.:wave:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Compression low?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Leaking valves, could also cause this. A leak down test could be your best bet to pinpoint an issue.


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE ADVICE GUYS. WOULD LEAKING VALVES CAUSE A LEAN CONDITION, INTURN NEEDING A RICHER FUEL SUPPLY WHILE STARTING?:wave:


----------

